# Acrylic display cases - gluing



## Saark (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi all,

  I am making a couple tarantula enclosures using the Micheal's acrylic cases and had a question. Have any of you used hot glue guns to put these together? I've used acrylic solvent cement in the past but I have none and am short on time. Your thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Akai (Oct 2, 2014)

You mean like fastening a screen to it with a hot glue gun?  yeah sure no problem at all.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm the type that errs on the side of caution whenever possible. I personally probably would not trust hot glue to keep the sides together.. Aquarium sealant or  silicone, or the acrylic solvent for joins. In my experience with crafting and stuff, the hot glue tends to not hold well under any but the most light uses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Oct 2, 2014)

if we are talking fabricating an acrylic enclosure then yes acrylic solvents or silicone is the way to go.   if we are talking about attaching like a pre-fab screen to AMAC display from Michaels after cutting a hole with a hole saw then yes hot glue is fine.  i've even used them to attach little pieces of cork wood inside the enclosure for arboreal slings. You can find a video from Jamies Tarantulas YT showing these as well as RobC.  He fabricates hides, attaches moss...the whole shabang.  lol  hotglue guns are staples in a hobbyist tool kit.  :wink:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Saark (Oct 2, 2014)

Akai said:


> if we are talking fabricating an acrylic enclosure then yes acrylic solvents or silicone is the way to go.   if we are talking about attaching like a pre-fab screen to AMAC display from Michaels after cutting a hole with a hole saw then yes hot glue is fine.  i've even used them to attach little pieces of cork wood inside the enclosure for arboreal slings. You can find a video from Jamies Tarantulas YT showing these as well as RobC.  He fabricates hides, attaches moss...the whole shabang.  lol  hotglue guns are staples in a hobbyist tool kit.  :wink:


Thanks for the replies guys and yeah, I was talking about cutting the lid to make a door and substrate dam and attaching hinges and stuff. I did order some solvent cement but it's not going to be here until after I get the Ts and was hoping hot glue could do the job. I've decided it's not worth the risk. I'll do something temporary for the Ts and set the acrylic tanks up properly. I have three avics coming, avicularia, braunshauseni and minatrix and a P rufilata sling to house and I don't want them to get out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Oct 2, 2014)

take a picture when you're done and share with us because I don't you and I are talking about the same from Michaels. lol


----------



## Saark (Oct 2, 2014)

Akai said:


> take a picture when you're done and share with us because I don't you and I are talking about the same from Michaels. lol


This is what I'm talking about. Since I'm waiting on the solvent cement I'll post a pic of an enclosure I made with the smaller case from Michael's. These are about 3.5"x3.5"x8" 
http://www.michaels.com/studio-dec...-case/10145307.html#q=acrylic+display&start=1




This is the same enclosure but in terrestrial form for a juvenile H. troglodytes (damn things grow so slow! lol) No gluing was needed for this one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Akai (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey those are pretty cool and YES you and I were talking about two different things.  lol  I'll have to take a peek into my neighborhood Michaels soon.  Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

